# Dovetails running across the grain?



## DanT (Oct 22, 2012)

Will dovetail joints work running across the grain of the wood or only with the grain. I have a medium size jewelery chest to build in a antique shaker design and I thought dovetails running up the sides would look good.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Dan, I not sure exactly what you want to do, but if the grain is running across the tails, there is a good chance they will break off!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm not following you either, sorry. 

obviously, dovetails usually run up the sides in the corners, where the end grains of the sides meet. so do you mean that in this box, the grain will be going up and down instead of running horizontally?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm doing a lot with dovetail joints lately and I can tell you that some of your tails will stay, but 90% of the pins will fall off. I'm using dovetails in a utility manner - not to be good-looking, it is an extremely functional joint; but it is dependant on wood strength - which is exactly why there are differing angles required for hard or soft wood species.
You're going to need to rotate your wood to parallel wood direction. Good luck!


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you using solid wood? If you can use plywood, it won't be a problem. If solid wood, then it would be a problem.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

richtink said:


> Are you using solid wood? If you can use plywood, it won't be a problem. If solid wood, then it would be a problem.


Never had much luck with dovetails in plywood, but YMMV!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, I wouldn't try the cross grain dovetails. If you want to find out how they hold up make some on some scrap and see.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Never had much luck with dovetails in plywood, but YMMV!


This is 5 ply, three poplar and veener on both sides. 1/2"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have put in dovetails in plywood and MDF all the time, the key is use a very sharp bit..so it can cut the stock and not rip the stock out..
A quick test is to take the bit and cut some paper with a light touch ,if it cuts the paper it should do a fine job..

==


----------

